# some question about job market in HK



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been to Hongkong few times and i loved the everything about the Hong kong. I' m thinking of applying for job in Hong kong to get work visa.

-I know the english language but i don't know Chinese, is it mandatory to know Chinese if i want to get work in Hong kong . 

-In Hong kong what are the best ways to land a job? I'm confused whether to contact job consultant or to apply through the web sites. If i choose to apply through websites what are most common websites that are being used there

-I'm in Computer Network Engineer how is the position of IT jobs in HK. 
-How long the work visa process takes once i get the job


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

so many views and no response


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

Probably no headhunter view this post yet or IT job market is not so good. I remember it took me 4-6 weeks to get work visa in 2008. Good luck on your job searching.


----------



## silviofisher (Feb 23, 2013)

highly unlikely since there are loads of local engineering grads here in HK already without jobs- why shud they offer your a visa and increase the unemployment rate?


----------

